# heater question



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

heat will only blow out of defrosters on my 86 na. Heat is hot, but wont blow out of vents or floorboard. Digital display shows the air is blowing out of both, but in reallity its only coming frm the defrosters. Where shuld i start?


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

all the vacuum hoses under the dash going to your HVAC system. Seems to me that either the bellows in the actuators or the vacuum hoses to them are bad.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya, mine is actuly the oppisit, all heat all the time, but only to the dash defrosters


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

same goes to you. Check all the vacuum hoses under the dash going to the actuators of the unit.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

plan on it as soon as i can get home for a while


----------

